# MSP question



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

I am a career "Sparkie" with an interest in becoming a fire marshall. My question is if I make it through the hiring process and academy (which I understand are both extremely difficult) is working as a marshal a choice your given, or a job that you are assigned and eventually get with seniority. ( I would appreciate at least 1 or 2 real answers and not turning this thread into a bitch session about how i must be lazy because I get paid to sleep at night.)


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I honestly have no info for you but...

Nicely put...lol
_( I would appreciate at least 1 or 2 real answers and not turning this thread into a bitch session about how i must be lazy because I get paid to sleep at night.)_


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

OK lets see who the best investigators are that can figure out who unregistered is.

No it ain't me.

I have a good sense of humor but, I will admit any of my BS


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

There is no job in the MSP of "Fire Marshall". You would be a Trooper assigned to Fire and Explosion Investigative Section. Just like any job in an investigative branch, getting into it's often a matter of luck and timing. Sometimes, there are openings and you can jump in with minimal road time, sometimes you can wait for years for an opening to appear. The Troopers in the Fire and Explosion Section also get a lot of excellent training from the National Fire Academy and the BATF, so they can be contested for positions. Of course this is assuming you 1. Take and pass the MSP exam. 2. You score high enough to get considered for an RTT. 3. Pass the background and physical. 4. Make it through an RTT (remember they have an average 30-35% dropout rate). 5. Make it through break-in and your probationary year. 6. Amass a good enough record and reputation to even be considered for a detective unit.


----------

